
Str.lua: a string module with useful methods to Lua - evandrolg
https://github.com/EvandroLG/str
======
brudgers
Great idea.

If it meets the guidelines and you want feedback, this might make a good "Show
HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

